
Good practices for writing shell scripts - cujanovic
http://www.yoone.eu/articles/2-good-practices-for-writing-shell-scripts.html
======
thealistra
My rule of thumb - if it has an 'if' in it, use python.

Writing in shell is like dancing on a minefield and there are sane programming
languages just laying around.

